# Honda HS622 trans leaking oil - Is this common? How to Fix?



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Honda HS622 trans leaking oil - Is this common? How to Fix?

My 622 trans is leaking. looks like it's coming from center where three bolts and gasket are??? I could be wrong. anyone know about this? whats the most common source of the leak. do you have to rip the whole machine apart to repair it?

Thank you


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. ( I know I'm a bit late with that)
A picture is worth a thojsand words. 
You own a Harley...or did own one? A Deluxe?


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank You !

Yes, I have a 1993 Heritage Softail Nostalgia.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FLSTN said:


> Honda HS622 trans leaking oil - Is this common? How to Fix?
> 
> My 622 trans is leaking. looks like it's coming from center where three bolts and gasket are??? I could be wrong. anyone know about this? whats the most common source of the leak. do you have to rip the whole machine apart to repair it?
> 
> Thank you


Looks like the auger housing has to come off...

There is a large single gasket between trans. cover and case.

There are oil seals on the shift fork shaft, drive shave and wheel shaft collar. 

_Strongly_ recommend getting a shop manual if you attempt this level of repair:

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank you robert !


----------

